# Serotonin Syndrome, what you can do to help yourself



## cncrndmate (Jan 16, 2017)

My mate has been diagnosed with serotonin syndrome, she's experiencing all the symptoms. We are lowering her dosage of Pristiq, have been since Friday, the 6th of January. Her Dr. told us it could take to 3 weeks to see lessening or disappearance of the symptoms, if not then we will lower her medication another 50 milligrams. The possibility of depression concerns us but the health issues are our priority right now. My question is, other than being put into the hospital and monitored, are there things we can be doing to help the process along. She is hydrating and resting but other than waiting for her serotonin to work its way to the hopeful correct level by lowering the dosage of her medication, it's all we're doing. hard to watch her deal with this so long, finally find out what it is, and after finding out, being able to offer nothing to help. Thank you for any knowledge you may have, we lack.


----------

